# Baby Girl's Supa Sexy Picture Thread



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I got my camera to work today! So I went out and took some pictures of my girl. It was just that sort of day.

Today I just did some confo shots and liberty pictures. Tomarrow, I'll take some of us riding. 

I think they turned out pretty well! :lol: 































Baby Girl and my dad.  





















Uploading more!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She is a pretty little thing! Love her markings


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow she's pretty!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you, QOS and Vanilla Bean! 


Two more for today! A head shot-y thing...











...And an out take! My hair is all in my face and BG's expression is like, "Duddddeee... Whatsup? "


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Very pretty girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Dude, she's so freaking gorgeous! I love her coloring!<3 What breed is she?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Really eally pretty. Thanks, enjoyed looking!


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

she is stunning love her colouring


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, thank you! 

She's a Spotted Saddle Horse.  Doesn't look much like one though. Everyone thinks she's either an Arab cross or a skinny Paint horse.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes gorgeous! Fantastic photos!! I love her! Her markings are just stunning!!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> Wow, thank you!
> 
> She's a Spotted Saddle Horse.  Doesn't look much like one though. Everyone thinks she's either an Arab cross or a skinny Paint horse.


Yay! I guess it right! I'm not even kidding!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a brownie! You're one of the first people to ever guess her breed right. I guess it helped I parked her out in some of the pictures, though.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Pintos RULE!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's absolutely stunning!! I love a bay tobiano!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Her color is pretty cool, eh? I'm very picky about my pintos; I only like black and white frame overos and bay tobianos with more white than brown. I think she's perfect, but I'm biased, of course! XD


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> Her color is pretty cool, eh? I'm very picky about my pintos; I only like black and white frame overos and bay tobianos with more white than brown. I think she's perfect, but I'm biased, of course! XD


I love all pintos so long as they don't have an entirely white face. I also like more colour on them; the nearly-white ones are...meh. But that is, of course, just my colour racism. A good horse is a good horse, whether it's white, brown, black or purple.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's some more sexy shots:


I was going to tack up and ride, but day light savings started. :shock: So I just pulled her out of the stall and rode around bareback. We stripped gradually as the ride went by until we were bridless. Just for kicks and giggles. 


Awkward moments in gait... Just a back foot up. Gaited horses are funny, with their weird movements. 










Ignore my leaning forwards. Marvel at how far she was reaching under herself. I know, I know... But it took so forever to get her to reach like that! *.*









It's funny because we have the exact same expression. "Shoes? Look, _shoes_... On the water tub..."









Stripped the bridle, but kept a neck rope for a few minutes.









And the neck rope is off!










Love this horse! (Usually)


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I broke the thread. :shock: None of the pictures are showing up!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

she is stunning!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

She's gorious!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

What breed is she??? She's beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

She's a Spotted Saddle Horse. :wink:


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

She is very prettiful !


----------

